# Asudem, Brugola, Lettrice



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2008)

Ho deciso di andarmene da questo forum. Sono stanca di essere additata come una di quelle che si fa le gemelle o la sarda che si fa l'altra sarda bastarda. Non telefonatemi, ho bruciato il telefono; non mandatemi mail, ho perso la password. Se proprio ci tenete mandatemi mp, sono sicura che uno dei moderatori che li legge, verrà a riferirmene il contenuto.
Piuttosto gradirei riavere la collana di perle che ho prestato a brugola, il perizoma che ho dimenticato da Asudem e il mirto che mi ha inculato lettrice.
Mandatemi un pony.
Vive cordialità.


p.s. scusate, voi che siete del luogo... sapete indicarmi il bagno?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2008)

Ma il pony lo paghi tu


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ho deciso di andarmene da questo forum. Sono stanca di essere additata come una di quelle che si fa le gemelle o la sarda che si fa l'altra sarda bastarda. Non telefonatemi, ho bruciato il telefono; non mandatemi mail, ho perso la password. Se proprio ci tenete mandatemi mp, sono sicura che uno dei moderatori che li legge, verrà a riferirmene il contenuto.
> Piuttosto gradirei riavere la collana di perle che ho prestato a brugola, il perizoma che ho dimenticato da Asudem e il mirto che mi ha inculato lettrice.
> Mandatemi un pony.
> Vive cordialità.
> ...


Quindi ora sei single?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma il pony lo paghi tu


Per riavere le 10 casse di mirto ne vale la pena  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E comunque non vedo perché lo dovrei pagare tutto io. Facciamo metà e metà.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quindi ora sei single?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

era un perizoma?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








l'ho usato come mocio vileda per pulire il pavimento


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quindi ora sei single?



















 





per me il batacchio di ale tu l'hai visto eccome!!!


----------



## Old Confù (3 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ho deciso di andarmene da questo forum. Sono stanca di essere additata come una di quelle che si fa le gemelle o la sarda che si fa l'altra sarda bastarda. Non telefonatemi, ho bruciato il telefono; non mandatemi mail, ho perso la password. Se proprio ci tenete mandatemi mp, sono sicura che uno dei moderatori che li legge, verrà a riferirmene il contenuto.
> Piuttosto gradirei riavere la collana di perle che ho prestato a brugola, il perizoma che ho dimenticato da Asudem e il mirto che mi ha inculato lettrice.
> Mandatemi un pony.
> Vive cordialità.
> ...


Bastarda, e a me manco un saluto!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> era un perizoma??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perché fai la finta tonna? te l'ho prestato perché eri stanca di usare i mutandoni della nonna


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>





Asudem ha detto:


> per me il batacchio di ale tu l'hai visto eccome!!!


 
Stronzissime!

No, ve lo ripeto, e non fatemi soffrire ancora: non me l'ha dato!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me il batacchio di ale tu l'hai visto eccome!!!
























   che bastardona


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quindi ora sei single?



_Falca_ per caso non ti sono bastati Alesera, Grande e TBT?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Bastarda, e a me manco un saluto!!!!!


ma gemellina, perché tu puoi continuare a scrivermi e non rivoglio indietro i regali che ti ho fatto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Falca_ per caso non ti sono bastati Alesera, Grande e TBT?


viene da farsi delle domande circa il batacchio di alesera, a questo punto...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma gemellina, perché tu puoi continuare a scrivermi e non rivoglio indietro i regali che ti ho fatto















che zozzola


----------



## Old Confù (3 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Stronzissime!
> 
> No, ve lo ripeto, e non fatemi soffrire ancora: non me l'ha dato!


hai provato con una scusa banale a dormire da lui????

tipo: _Ale mi ospiti che ho l'unghio dell'alluce incarnito e nn posso tornare a casa????_


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che zozzola


non c'è mai stato nulla di carnale tra me e lei. al contrario di te, non mi smutando con tanta facilità


----------



## Old Confù (3 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma gemellina, perché tu puoi continuare a scrivermi e non rivoglio indietro i regali che ti ho fatto


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

*prendo in subaffitto ...per amor di polemica*

lancillotto abbi pazienza..tutto trapela da te tranne signorilità.
E ancora una volta l'hai dimostrato aprendo un inutile thread, un'altra volta hai messo in imbarazzo la donna che ti sta a fianco, un'altra volta hai fatto un figura misera ma così misera che io onestamente non so come cazzo fai. L'unica è che sei masochista!!

e per finire. Hai rotto i coglioni (perchè gli hai rotti ,sì..ma proprio sbriciolati) dicendo che ti lamentavi come questo forum stesse diventando troppo dispersivo, come stesse perdendo la sua vera natura, troppe sezioni, troppo cazzeggio e poi?? gli unici tuoi thread recenti sono degni di giornaletti da shampiste frustrate.

ora minacci pure gossip succosi su lettrice...senti ci avvisi quando sbatti il cranio sul fondo?? mandiamo un argano a recuperarti

Mio Dio come sei messo male cazzarola....

mi fai quasi incazzare...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2008)

non posso dirvi chi, ma mi comunicano di non gradire il mio umorismo.
sono una donna distrutta


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

dite che 8 minuti erano troppi??


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non posso dirvi chi, ma mi comunicano di non gradire il mio umorismo.
> sono una donna distrutta


hai altre doti, non prendertela


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non posso dirvi chi, ma mi comunicano di non gradire il mio umorismo.
> sono una donna distrutta


... è da quando mi sono iscritto che periodicamente me lo scrivono in mp... fottitene.


----------



## Old Confù (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lancillotto abbi pazienza..tutto trapela da te tranne signorilità.
> E ancora una volta l'hai dimostrato aprendo un inutile thread, un'altra volta hai messo in imbarazzo la donna che ti sta a fianco, un'altra volta hai fatto un figura misera ma così misera che io onestamente non so come cazzo fai. L'unica è che sei masochista!!
> 
> e per finire. Hai rotto i coglioni (perchè gli hai rotti ,sì..ma proprio sbriciolati) dicendo che ti lamentavi come questo forum stesse diventando troppo dispersivo, come stesse perdendo la sua vera natura, troppe sezioni, troppo cazzeggio e poi?? gli unici tuoi thread recenti sono degni di giornaletti da shampiste frustrate.
> ...


quasi???????????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque posso aprire una brve parentesi sulla dispersività del forum e sul cazzeggio?!?

Molti utenti, sono entrati depressi o comunque molto giù di morale....ed è anche grazie al cazzeggio che si sono ripresi...ed hanno continuato a rimanere...

le battute, divertirsi, il creare complicità, "armonia", fa si che la cosa non rimanga solo un asettico confronto fra traditi e traditori...ma che si instauri un clima di amicizia e appoggio (che serve a molti di quelli che al di fuori nella vita vera non hanno poi così tanti amici su cui contare)...Lo scherzare anche sulle nostre "disgrazie" per me, fa si che il confronto diventi costruttivo!!!

Lo ripeterò sempre, non è la dispersività o il cazzeggio a nuocere al forum...sono le litigate inutili!!!!


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ho deciso di andarmene da questo forum. Sono stanca di essere additata come una di quelle che si fa le gemelle o la sarda che si fa l'altra sarda bastarda. Non telefonatemi, ho bruciato il telefono; non mandatemi mail, ho perso la password. Se proprio ci tenete mandatemi mp, sono sicura che uno dei moderatori che li legge, verrà a riferirmene il contenuto.
> Piuttosto gradirei riavere la collana di perle che ho prestato a brugola, il perizoma che ho dimenticato da Asudem e il mirto che mi ha inculato lettrice.
> *Mandatemi un pony.*
> Vive cordialità.
> ...


perché sei bassa?
ma non è meglio un taxi?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dite che 8 minuti erano troppi??


Si devi essere piu' sintetica... tipo telegramma


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... è da quando mi sono iscritto che periodicamente me lo scrivono in mp... fottitene.


ma cazzo!! a me manco per insultarmi mi mandano mp!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si devi essere piu' sintetica... tipo telegramma


tipo:
t'invito cordialmente ad andare affanculo
stop


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... è da quando mi sono iscritto che periodicamente me lo scrivono in mp... fottitene.


potresti non rivelare il contenuto dei miei mp?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... è da quando mi sono iscritto che periodicamente me lo scrivono in mp... fottitene.


Amore perdona le mie infedelta'... se vuoi la prossima volta ti chiamo a gurdare in cam... cosi' condividiamo l'esperienza...

Ti prego non ignorarmi, non sopporterei mai di perderti


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma cazzo!! a me manco *per insultarmi* *mi mandano mp*!!!


Se vuoi provvedo subito... per te questo ed altro...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tipo:
> t'invito cordialmente ad andare affanculo
> stop



10+


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se vuoi provvedo subito... per te questo ed altro...


siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

insultami tutta!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché sei bassa?
> ma non è meglio un taxi?


non mi fido del taxista. e se scapa con la mia collana?


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

ma come???
eravamo appena diventate cognatine!!
mi mancherai.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma cazzo!! a me manco per insultarmi mi mandano mp!!!




























   ma che cazzona


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> potresti non rivelare il contenuto dei miei mp?


Non pensare di essere l'unica... ho ricevuto una lunga lista di insulti!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma come???
> eravamo appena diventate cognatine!!
> mi mancherai.


ma è solo una cosa virtuale.
nella realtà saremo cognatine.


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> insultami tutta!!!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non pensare di essere l'unica... ho ricevuto una lunga lista di insulti!


Ma come? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E io che pensavo di essere la sola


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Settembre 2008)

Per il prossimo incontro vado in Sardegna....


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 10+


è che sono modesta..se avessi aspirato alla lode evitavo il "cordialmente"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Per il prossimo incontro vado in Sardegna....


ci trovi un sacco di gente...


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma è solo una cosa virtuale.
> nella realtà saremo cognatine.


dai che ti faccio vedere la mia collezione di unghie incarnite!!!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è che sono modesta..se avessi aspirato alla lode evitavo il "cordialmente"


No per il lode avevi bisogno di un "Riposa in pace"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> dai che ti faccio vedere la mia collezione di unghie incarnite!!!


non vedo l'ora


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No per il lode avevi bisogno di un "Riposa in pace"


guarda che i telegrammi costano un botto!!
allora mettevo solo "crepa"


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Per il prossimo incontro vado in Sardegna....


Fammi sapere... non potrei mai perdere tale incontro


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ci trovi un sacco di gente...





Lettrice ha detto:


> Fammi sapere... non potrei mai perdere tale incontro


Ed io che pensavo di trovare solo MM....


----------



## La Lupa (3 Settembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> quasi????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confu... è OVVIO ED EVIDENTE che sia come dici tu.

E chiunque sostenga il contrario, ha altri obiettivi.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Confu... è OVVIO ED EVIDENTE che sia come dici tu.
> *
> E chiunque sostenga il contrario, ha altri obiettivi*.


ma noi lo copriamo di nutella!!!


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non vedo l'ora


prima però ti fai un bel bidet!!!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ed io che pensavo di trovare solo MM....


Sappi che MM e' mio e lo difendero' con le unghie se necessario...


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lancillotto abbi pazienza..tutto trapela da te tranne signorilità.
> E ancora una volta l'hai dimostrato aprendo un inutile thread, un'altra volta hai messo in imbarazzo la donna che ti sta a fianco, un'altra volta hai fatto un figura misera ma così misera che io onestamente non so come cazzo fai. L'unica è che sei masochista!!
> 
> e per finire. Hai rotto i coglioni (perchè gli hai rotti ,sì..ma proprio sbriciolati) dicendo che ti lamentavi come questo forum stesse diventando troppo dispersivo, come stesse perdendo la sua vera natura, troppe sezioni, troppo cazzeggio e poi?? gli unici tuoi thread recenti sono degni di giornaletti da shampiste frustrate.
> ...



Bisogna stare attenti a non giudicare le persone ma solo i comportamenti sbagliati.
Le persone hanno un valore immenso e sono destinate all'eternità.


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sappi che MM e' mio e lo difendero' con le unghie se necessario...


 
Facciamo uno scambio?
Io ti dò Alesera e Tbt, tu mi dai MM?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma noi lo copriamo di nutella!!!



Anche una spolverata di granella di nocciole non ci sta male


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

e due o tre soffochini....tanto per gradire..


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Bisogna stare attenti a non giudicare le persone ma solo i comportamenti sbagliati.
> Le persone hanno un valore immenso e sono destinate all'eternità.


hai ragione. Chiedo umilmente scusa alle shampiste frustrate...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2008)

ragazzi sono commossa. iniziavo a temere che a nessuno sarebbero più girati i coglioni. a guardarmi attorno invece... thread chiusi, mp incazzosi, gente con la bile che esce dalle orecchie, il seme della discordia buttato qua e là (e di quelli di maria neanche l'ombra), di nuovo provocazioni, minacce.... ahhhh... meno male, va.

































che banda di stracciacazzi.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Facciamo uno scambio?
> Io ti dò Alesera e Tbt, tu mi dai MM?


Giammai!


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Bisogna stare attenti a non giudicare le persone ma solo i comportamenti sbagliati.
> Le persone hanno un valore immenso e sono destinate all'eternità.


una bella condanna


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Facciamo uno scambio?
> Io ti dò Alesera e Tbt, tu mi dai MM?


se vuoi cederlo così in fretta, avevamo ragione a dubitare sul suo batacchio....


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se vuoi cederlo così in fretta, avevamo ragione a dubitare sul suo batacchio....


a me ha mandato la foto.
me cojioni....


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Bisogna stare attenti a non giudicare le persone ma solo i comportamenti sbagliati.
> Le persone hanno un valore immenso e sono destinate all'eternità.


Ma la dobbiamo considerare una minaccia? No perche' se non e' cosi' sei completamente OT...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me ha mandato la foto.
> me cojioni....


del batacchio? ma c'era un oggetto accanto, per fare le debite proporzioni?


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giammai!


...però mi hai tradito con il pilota e l'orsacchiotto...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma la dobbiamo considerare una minaccia? No perche' se non e' cosi' sei completamente OT...


non mi  trattare male giobbe che ti spacco il chiulo!!!

ha ragione, povero bimbo, ho parlato troppo male delle shampiste..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma la dobbiamo considerare una minaccia? No perche' se non e' cosi' sei completamente OT...


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me ha mandato la foto.
> me cojioni....


Guarda bene, ti ho mandato la foto dell'obelisco....

Che stonata....


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...però mi hai tradito con il pilota e l'orsacchiotto...


sardo, fattene una ragione: lettrice  ha comunicato a tutto il forum che c'hai un batacchio improponibile.
buttala sulla simpatia e pensa ad altro


----------



## Old mirtilla (3 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non posso dirvi chi, ma mi comunicano di non gradire il mio umorismo.
> sono una donna distrutta


 
io invece, dopo aver capito (meglio tardi che mai!) mi sto sbellicando dalle risate e ti prego - a mani giunte - VI PREGO TUTTI -* CONTINUATE COSI' !!!!*


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sardo, fattene una ragione: lettrice ha comunicato a tutto il forum che c'hai un batacchio improponibile.
> buttala sull'intellettuale e pensa ad altro


Lo fa solo per scoraggiare le altre... i batacchi sardi sono improponibili per eccesso, di dimensioni e d'uso. Perchè credi che non accetti lo scambio dei due fustini?


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Guarda bene, ti ho mandato la foto dell'obelisco....
> 
> Che stonata....


un obelisco con cappellone circonciso???
si farà finta di passar per bischeri...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...però mi hai tradito con il pilota e l'orsacchiotto...


Ma quando mai!

Anche se il pilota e' un pezzo di manzo da kilo... non ti tradirei mai!


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo fa solo per scoraggiare le altre... i batacchi sardi sono improponibili per eccesso, di dimensioni e d'uso. Perchè credi che non accetti lo scambio dei due fustini?


MM, se ti vuoi vendicare.... sto qua!


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...............


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> un obelisco con cappellone circonciso???
> si farà finta di passar per bischeri...


Alesera è circonciso?
Non me ne sono accorta....


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo fa solo per scoraggiare le altre... i batacchi sardi *sono improponibili per eccesso, di dimensioni e d'uso*. Perchè credi che non accetti lo scambio dei due fustini?


si' ma non nel senso che intendo tu!!


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Alesera è circonciso?
> Non me ne sono accorta....


ah no scusa..quello era di giobbe...


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai ragione. Chiedo umilmente scusa alle shampiste frustrate...









Potevi chiudere il post con qualche parola di speranza, come fan tutti.
Non costa niente.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Potevi chiudere il post con qualche parola di speranza, come fan tutti.
> Non costa niente.


tipo....speriamo che ti levi dai coglioni presto???


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si' ma non nel senso che intendo tu!!



Guarda che i battacchi sardi sono un mondo da perlustrare... su alcuni ci costruiscono anche i nuraghi


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> MM, se ti vuoi vendicare.... sto qua!


Punti al battacchio isolano... guarda che Arrrggg! Non ho piu' i cartellini


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Facciamo uno scambio?
> Io ti dò Alesera e Tbt, tu mi dai MM?


 
uè bella il sardo nn si tocca....e poi se troppo giovane e inesperta per lui


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che i battacchi sardi sono un mondo da perlustrare... su alcuni ci costruiscono anche i nuraghi


col secchiello e la paletta??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che i battacchi sardi sono un mondo da perlustrare... su alcuni ci costruiscono anche i nuraghi


e non sopra.


dentro.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tipo....speriamo che ti levi dai coglioni presto???



Distinti Saluti.


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Punti al battacchio isolano... guarda che Arrrggg! Non ho piu' i cartellini


 
Ma no!
So benissimo che quando conoscerò Fedi non ci sarà gara!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e non sopra.
> 
> 
> dentro.


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> MM, se ti vuoi vendicare.... sto qua!


Grazie Giusy... se lo meriterebbe... ma la amo ancora  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Semmai, gli mando Ken in ditta!


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e non sopra.
> 
> 
> dentro.


secondo me ce l'ha come un culurgiones..


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> col secchiello e la paletta??


Ma io l'ultima volta ho chiamato 5 muratori e mio zio geometra


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo me ce l'ha come un culurgiones..


già il fatto che non ce l'abbia come unu malloreddu, mi pare incoraggiante.


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> già il fatto che non ce l'abbia come unu malloreddu, mi pare incoraggiante.


è che mi piace la mentuccia..


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo me ce l'ha come un culurgiones..


La volpe e l'uva...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Distinti Saluti.



e salutami a' sorreta


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non posso dirvi chi, ma mi comunicano di non gradire il mio umorismo.
> sono una donna distrutta


umorismo? quale umorismo?
al tuo confronto Andy Luotto pare Totò....


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma cazzo!! a me manco per insultarmi mi mandano mp!!!


con piacere, ghe pensi mì.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> insultami tutta!!!


non ti basta essere tracciata?
ingorda!


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Alesera è circonciso?
> Non me ne sono accorta....


solo perchè non hai nessun termine di paragone...


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo fa solo per scoraggiare le altre... i batacchi sardi sono improponibili *per eccesso*, di dimensioni e d'uso. Perchè credi che non accetti lo scambio dei due fustini?


...di risate.......


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ...di risate.......


Quelle le fanno coi milanesi... poi d'estate, quando vengono qui in vacanza, ridiventano serie e concentrate...


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quelle le fanno coi milanesi... poi d'estate, quando vengono qui in vacanza, ridiventano serie e concentrate...


angeeeeeeeeeeeloooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
come si dice "minchia quanto sei permaloso" in sardo?

ps: mi sun nat insci (a milan. anzi a munsa), ma sun terun........


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> angeeeeeeeeeeeloooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> come si dice "minchia quanto sei permaloso" in sardo?
> 
> ps: mi sun nat insci (a milan. anzi a munsa), ma sun terun........


minchiammia a tui cantu ses permalosu



(per il "permalosu" non sono pronta a giurarci)


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> minchiammia a tui cantu ses permalosu
> 
> 
> 
> (per il "permalosu" non sono pronta a giurarci)


MM? tiè!
grazie signora angelo, lei è sempre così' disponibile...non quanto si vorrebbe ma...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> MM? tiè!
> grazie signora angelo, lei è sempre così' disponibile...non quanto si vorrebbe ma...


come no?

sono disponibile anche a mandartici, pensa che cuore generoso che ho


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come no?


molla la bastarda allora!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> molla la bastarda allora!


la bastarda mia e la gestisco io


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come no?
> 
> sono disponibile anche a mandartici, pensa che cuore generoso che ho


le aggiunte postquote non sono ammesse...
comunque devo ammetterlo, sei proprio una donna in gamba........


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la bastarda mia e la gestisco io


a me basta il comodato d'uso, la proprietà non mi interessa...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> le aggiunte postquote non sono ammesse...
> comunque devo ammetterlo, sei proprio una donna in gamba........


ma ho editato subito, sei tu che sei troppo veloce (altro motivo per non mollare la bastarda)

quanto sei spiritoso  

	
	
		
		
	


	









anzi, mi hanno fatto avere un avatar che calza a pennello... ueit plis.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> a me basta il comodato d'uso, la proprietà non mi interessa...
















   mò va a cagher. e poi sono vergine, la mollerò solo la prima notte di nozze


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> angeeeeeeeeeeeloooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> come si dice "minchia quanto sei permaloso" in sardo?
> 
> ps: *mi sun nat insci* (a milan. anzi a munsa), ma sun terun........


ma và a ciapà i rat gratta cu!!
mi sun *nasù* insci 

	
	
		
		
	


	













da come parli il milanese per me tu sei terrone


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> angeeeeeeeeeeeloooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> come si dice "minchia quanto sei permaloso" in sardo?
> 
> ps: mi sun nat insci (a milan. anzi a munsa), *ma sun terun*........





Asudem ha detto:


> ma và a ciapà i rat gratta cu!!
> mi sun *nasù* insci
> 
> 
> ...


hei sherlock, come hai fatto a capirlo? 
scommetto che a cluedo vincevi sempre tu...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hei sherlock, come hai fatto a capirlo?
> scommetto che a cluedo vincevi sempre tu...


'scolta stupid: vin e vin du va dar via el cu.
non avevo letto.
minchia che pignoli bastardi ( e terroni.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma và a ciapà i rat gratta cu!!
> mi sun *nasù* insci
> 
> 
> ...


sorri bat te correct freise is       mi sun nasù *chi* *chinscì  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> sorri bat te correct freise is mi sun nasù *chi* *chinscì
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMO il tuo avatar principino....


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> sorri bat te correct freise is mi sun nasù *chi* *chinscì
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adoro quest'uomo!


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> AMO il tuo avatar principino....





Giusy ha detto:


> Adoro quest'uomo!








 qualcosa non mi quadra ... mi deve essere sfuggito qualche 3d ...

'sera


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> qualcosa non mi quadra ... mi deve essere sfuggito qualche 3d ...
> 
> 'sera


cosa non ti quadra?
sei garbato, gentile, sarcastico e incisivo....e non ti si può dire che si ama il tuo avatar?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> qualcosa non mi quadra ... mi deve essere sfuggito qualche 3d ...
> 
> 'sera


si fanno illazioni sulla dimensione del tuo batacchio. credo dipenda da questo


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> cosa non ti quadra?
> sei garbato, gentile, sarcastico e incisivo....e non ti si può dire che si ama il tuo avatar?


l'ho cambiato per te  

	
	
		
		
	


	





grazie per le belle parole ... puoi continuare ?


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si fanno illazioni sulla dimensione del tuo batacchio. credo dipenda da questo








 ma dai ? e dove ?

comunque nel caso basta chiedere di persona, non sono mica egoista ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> l'ho cambiato per te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
vedi che sei un tesorino doce doce come 'na pastiera?
grazie per averlo cambiato....l'insettino mi faceva un po' impressione....


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma và a ciapà i rat gratta cu!!
> mi sun *nasù* insci
> 
> 
> ...


e io che ho detto?


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> sorri bat te correct freise is       mi sun nasù *chi* *chinscì
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e diglielo a 'ste racchie ignoranti!


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e diglielo a 'ste racchie ignoranti!

















quando le vedo le sistemo io


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> quando le vedo le sistemo io


se hai bisogno di una mano non fare complimenti...


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> se hai bisogno di una mano non fare complimenti...


lo sai che senza di te non faccio nulla


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> se hai bisogno di una mano non fare complimenti...





Toujours ha detto:


> lo sai che senza di te non faccio nulla





















meno male che corro veloce...


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> meno male che corro veloce...



Corri ragazza laggiu'
vola tra lampi di blu

corri in aiuto di tutta la gente
dell'umanita'

Corri e va per la terra
vola e va tra le stelle
tu che puoi diventare JEEG .....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Corri ragazza laggiu'
> vola tra lampi di blu
> 
> corri in aiuto di tutta la gente
> ...


sfotti?


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sfotti?


come potrei ?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sfotti?


c'hai il cuore d'acciaio...niente da fare


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'hai il cuore d'acciaio...niente da fare


è 'na sarda dura peggio di un nuraghe .....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'hai il cuore d'acciaio...niente da fare



io? ma se sono uno zuccherino?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> come potrei ?


sei poco convincente amiGo


(perché l'angelo è così piccolo?)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> è 'na sarda dura peggio di un nuraghe .....


ma il nuraghe formaggio o nuraghe vero? sii preciso


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io? ma se sono uno zuccherino?


al tritolo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> al tritolo


non merito questa cattiveria


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non merito questa cattiveria


mio amor, facciamo pace???


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei poco convincente amiGo
> 
> 
> (*perché l'angelo è così piccolo?*)





angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma il nuraghe formaggio o nuraghe vero? *sii preciso*


miii mi pari persa stasera ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mio amor, facciamo pace???



non so se te lo meriti


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mio amor, facciamo pace???


... sei troppo gentile


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ... sei troppo gentile


chetteledicoaffà 

	
	
		
		
	


	












è che la patisco...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chetteledicoaffà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma se ti amo come mai ho fatto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ... sei troppo gentile


ma come sarebbe che è troppo gentile?

cerchi di mettere zizzania?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma se ti amo come mai ho fatto?


non lo so...avrai digerito male...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> miii mi pari persa stasera ...


e allora? non si può essere pignoli?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non lo so...avrai digerito male...


inizio ad amarti meno. sappilo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Settembre 2008)

wè bestie!!!!!!!!!
anche io patisco angelo.....chi mi passa una tachipirina?


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma come sarebbe che è troppo gentile?
> 
> cerchi di mettere zizzania?





angelodelmale ha detto:


> e allora? non si può essere pignoli?


aò sei riuscita a fare 4 domande con 3 frasi .... vedi tu .... fammi un fischio quando ritorni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> wè bestie!!!!!!!!!
> anche io patisco angelo.....chi mi passa una tachipirina?


ho solo le supposte. girati.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> aò sei riuscita a fare 4 domande con 3 frasi .... vedi tu .... fammi un fischio quando ritorni


non è troppo gentile. ed è inutile che cerchi di mettere zizzania.

tiè.


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non è troppo gentile. ed è inutile che cerchi di mettere zizzania.
> 
> tiè.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> inizio ad amarti meno. sappilo.


ma brutta zozzona!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma brutta zozzona!!


ma che coraggio che hai.. mi tratti male, mica posso subire in eterno


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho solo le supposte. girati.


tu pensi di essere spiritosa...accomodati...ma poi non venire a lamentarti quando sarai ricoverata al sacco per la leptospirosi...


----------

